#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-04
<Kilos> hi africa, power off from 0800 to 1800 for maintenance
<elacheche> morning!
<Padroni> hola
<Padroni> how are you?
<elacheche> Am ok, u?
<Padroni> I am good
<Padroni> where are you from?
<Padroni> I am from Cape Town area, South Africa
<elacheche> I'm from Tunisia Padroni :)
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-05
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd  welcome to africa
<andrewlsd> Thank you Kilos
<andrewlsd> the list of nics looks similar here ;-)
<andrewlsd> just going to lurk here for a bit
<elacheche> hi andrewlsd :)
<Kilos> andrewlsd  meet elacheche  from tunisia
<andrewlsd> thank you (ty) Kilos. Hi elacheche
<elacheche> :)
<Kilos> andrewlsd  have you seen the site?
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<andrewlsd> not yet, kilos
 * andrewlsd looks
<andrewlsd> lovely photo!
<Kilos> hit refresh a few times and whatch it change
<Kilos> watch
<andrewlsd> ooh. shiny ;-)
<andrewlsd> have to get some other work done. cheerio.
<Kilos> work interferes with all the fun always
<elacheche>  /J #ubuntu-uos-plenary
<elacheche> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22499/ubuntu-online-summit-1505-opening-plenary/
<elacheche> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/2015-05-05/
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-06
<Kilos> morning africa
<elacheche> http://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/200-libby-clark/827669-video-84-year-old-volunteer-rebuilds-sends-linux-laptops-to-africa
<pieter2627> elacheche: amazing, heart felt story
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-07
<Kilos> morning africa
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-08
<Kilos> morning elacheche  and the rest of africa
<pieter2627> more oom Kilos, hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self pieter2627
<pieter2627> goed goed
<pieter2627> ...dankie
<elacheche> Morning Kilos
<elacheche> & pieter2627 & *
<Kilos> hi there elacheche
<pieter2627> hi elacheche
 * pieter2627 can now put a face to elacheche's name
<elacheche> hahahahaha :D pieter2627 how to??
<pieter2627> with is also good
<elacheche> ?
<pieter2627> uhm, seems like i misunderstood the question
<Kilos> dont forget he is in tunisia
<elacheche> I mean how did you find the face to put to the nickname :D :p
<Kilos> eating dates and drinking camel milk makes you think differently
 * Kilos hides
<elacheche> Kilos, that should be someone from the arab golfs who you're talking about :p I don't drink camel milk, never find it anyway :p
<pieter2627> someone named El Achèhe ANIS started to follow my active Twitter account :p
<elacheche> pieter2627, yeah that's me :D :p
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> hahaha
<elacheche> I thought that it was a dead account x) you have 0 tweets :p
<Kilos> he is too busy elacheche
<Kilos> he did lots or work on our site
<pieter2627> haha i know - not too good with social media's
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> pieter2627  tweet the link to our site, that should find some more customers, or let others think about ubuntu
<elacheche> pieter2627, you tweet and I'll re-tweet ;)
 * pieter2627 rofl
<Kilos> maybe ill tweet it too
<Kilos> or you guys tweet to me
<Kilos> sharpeys
<pieter2627> Kilos: i only have two followers elacheche and my dad...
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i always struggle just to get onto the right twit place
 * pieter2627 is really bad at those stuff
<Kilos> irc is so much better
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> there that my tweet for 6 months
<pieter2627> elacheche: that hack video is just the best
<elacheche> Yeah! You saw it! I really love it :D My kid will make this for me one day maybe :D x)
<pieter2627> yeah, i was loving one half and amazed the other. She clearly did it by herself - all in one take
<pieter2627> s/loving/laughing/
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> I like when she explains what every command does!
<pieter2627> I would love to see the faces of her friends (and their parent) when she will talk like that to them
 * pieter2627 even learned a new command from it
<elacheche> which one? who? or top?
<stickyboy> Man, I love zsh.
<stickyboy> And I love pyenv.
<pieter2627> who
<Kilos> stickyboy  o/
<pieter2627> does she do that often or is that the first time you saw one of her stuff?
<elacheche> Hey stickyboy :) pieter2627 first time seeing one of her videos..
<pieter2627> ok
<pieter2627> Ooi oi stickyboy
<elacheche> stickyboy, we're not discussing shells :p
<elacheche> we're talking about this https://twitter.com/elacheche/status/595213757762109440
<stickyboy> elacheche: Ok, lemme look at that tweet (and reply how much I love zsh)
<stickyboy> Oh ok, that's pretty cute.
<elacheche> hahaha :D
<pieter2627> so stickyboy is left speechless :p
<elacheche> hahahha
<Kilos> hmm...
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-09
<Kilos> morning spykins  and tha rest of africa
<spykins> How are you boss?
<Kilos> im well ty and you?
<spykins> Keeping my head up
<Kilos> where are you?
<Kilos> lol yeah good to keep your head up
<spykins> Naija
<Kilos> and you use ubuntu?
<spykins> D giant of africa .... Fake giant
<Kilos> or anothe linux version?
<spykins> Nope.... But thinking of installing n learning it... I use mac osx
<Kilos> cool
<spykins> It's a fake unix os
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<spykins> Thank u boss
<Kilos> how did you find this channel
<spykins> Just checking ubuntu and i hit africa.... I can't help but click join
<Kilos> wonderful
<spykins> With people like you here..... I won't have any problem... I bet
<Kilos> i am the greeter bot but we have very clever guys here
<spykins> Then... That makes you d most important person to me
<Kilos> i help guys with simple probs then hand over to the clever guys
<Kilos> lol
<spykins> I bet i need to partition my windows computer hdd to install ubutu on d other partition
<Kilos> aw the new guy is gone
<Kilos> hi pieter2627
<pieter2627> morning Kilos
<Kilos> i was chatting to a new guy from nigeria here and i was load shed grrr
<pieter2627> haha
<pieter2627> load shedding really help us to shed some extra stress with the comedy its timing provides at times
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> QA  tell spykins Just hang around here and wait, we have power cuts often. Maybe go add nigeria here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<QA> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell spykins on freenode
<melodie> hi all
<melodie> Here is a new Bento Sushi on test: http://linuxvillage.org/blog/2015/05/09/bento-openbox-vivid-rc1-et-rc2/ in french
<melodie> http://linuxvillage.org/en/2015/05/bento-openbox-vivid-rc1-et-rc2/ in english
<melodie> Kilos Mani2 either spams or has issues with his connection, at #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> connection probs melodie
<melodie> oh ok
<melodie> because of the isp?
<melodie> or because of the configuration you think?
<Kilos> yours also did it but once only
<Kilos> ] *** melodie is now known as _______nick_____.
<Kilos> [09/05/2015 18:59] *** _______nick_____ is now known as melodie.
<Kilos> most likely the isp yes
<melodie> Kilos this was just a little joke for another chan
<Kilos> oh ok lol
<melodie> because I was a bit annoyed about them having _ and __ before and after their nicks
<Kilos> hahaha
<melodie> :)
<Kilos> just a question
<Kilos> when you make a new flavour
<Kilos> can you not go with lts only or must you release every 6 months
<Kilos> melodie  ^
<melodie> Kilos I can do whatever I was as it's not an officially supported version
<melodie> so I do what I think is best for the users
<Kilos> aha ty
<melodie> "whatever I want" I mean
<Kilos> lots of work to have a new release evey 6 months
<melodie> btw: http://linuxvillage.org/en/2015/05/bento-openbox-vivid-rc1-and-rc2/
<melodie> Kilos too much if it's not for the whole world as the official and officially supported ones
<Kilos> im too low on data to get that melodie
<melodie> Kilos just wait till someone brings one to you
<Kilos> would be nice if you can add it officially though
<Kilos> i like it
<melodie> and also, the ones who have a good connection on the African chans can help testing
<melodie> testers needed!
<melodie> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<melodie> Kilos it could be if there are packages for everything, and this takes a long long time
<Kilos> oh
<melodie> besides they might not see the need for it, as they already have Lubuntu which is the lightest
<Kilos> you have got too much energy
<Kilos> i dont like lubuntu
<melodie> the recipe started back in 2009 with another distribution and could be ported mostly in all linux distros
<Kilos> ok
<melodie> what is it that you don't like in Lubuntu? (there are things I don't like there either, but maybe not the same things as you do)
<Kilos> i likebento
<melodie> :)
<melodie> I'm am happy to know you like it
<Kilos> i dont even remember same as i dont like xubuntu
<Kilos> openbox is cool
<melodie> I will need to write documentation for Bento and make scripts to create a bento-openbox session if I can understand fully the whole process, which is something I started to look into
<melodie> openbox is used in Lubuntu as it is one of the main part of the Lxde desktop project
<Kilos> whew thats lots of work
<melodie> yes it is lots of work
<melodie> but little by little and with some helpers it may come out
<Kilos> lubuntu i think was too bare for me
<melodie> the project would also need someone in charge of the communication, so if you know someone who wants to get involved in a project, they can apply
<melodie> Kilos now I need to go out
<Kilos> ill let you know for sure
<melodie> see you soon, or a bit later
<melodie> thanks!
<Kilos> ok go safe
<melodie> :)
<melodie> sure I will go out get some air, and a beer
<melodie> ^^
<Kilos> lol
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-10
<Kilos> morning africa
<elacheche> Morning! :)
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<Kilos> its afternoon already
<elacheche> x) It's still morning in my head :D x)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i read an article the other day about za peeps in the IT world, they drink a lot of coffee but rise ealier than any other country
<elacheche> HAhahaha :D I drink a lot of coffee too :D But like sleeping :D
<elacheche> It's still morning because I didn't get my 3th coffee yet :)
<elacheche> I have an exam in 30 min.. So I told my self why not trying a new IRC client :D And here I am :D :p
<Kilos> good luck with the exam
<elacheche> Thanks Kilos :) :D
#ubuntu-africa 2016-05-09
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<MarwenDo> hi Kilos
<Kilos> been very busy
<Kilos> and power cut
<Kilos> sigh
<urbanslug> Kilos: Running the community!
<urbanslug> Clap for Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<urbanslug> :D
<Kilos> urbanslug go back to zipper man
<Kilos> i keep typing zip tab
<Kilos> then have to delete and start over with the slug thing
<urbanslug> hahaha for you I shall
<Kilos> lol ty
<zipper> Now I shall get accidental mentions from the haskell channel.
<Kilos> did you see melodies links yesterday
<Kilos> oh gremble is a haskell lover
<Na3iL> o/
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> Kilos, :D
<Na3iL> how are you!
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Kilos> been busy with outside physical labours
<Na3iL> Same as usual
<zipper> I didn't know
<zipper> Is gremble back?
<zipper> Under a new nick i.e.
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> he is on the za channel where classes over
#ubuntu-africa 2016-05-10
<theShirbiny> morning everyone :D
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<ongolaBoy> hi.can someone know why some pages on wiki.ubuntu.com are read-only ? for instance i can only read my own profile page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WillyManga :(
<Kilos> ongolaBoy tere has been much spamming on our wiki pages
<Kilos> so wiki is locked fown
<Kilos> we have even been attacked of launchpad
<Na3iL> o/
<Kilos> yes bad news
<Na3iL> Yep it's a massive DDOS on wiki.ubuntu.com servers either for LP
<Kilos> the guys are working o movind all our wiki stuff away
<Na3iL> To where Kilos, to another server?
<Kilos> some even got in by joining brazil groups and then spamming from there
<Kilos> i havent taken much notice because its way above my head Na3iL
<Na3iL> okay
<Kilos> but totally away from existing wiki
<Kilos> they just working out how to do it and not lose anything
<Na3iL> Ah, may the --force be with them
<Kilos> atm ubuntu members only can get permission to edit wiki pages and i think they said something about doing it from etherpads
<Na3iL> I was wondering now why I can modify my own wiki page
<Kilos> ill try take more notice and feed back
<Na3iL> If there's anything to help with, let me know Kilos
<Kilos> i have even had mails via launchpad from strangers asking to be approved as  ubuntu members
<Kilos> will do ty Na3iL
<Na3iL> :)
<Kilos> Na3iL can i ask those working on it to fill you in?
<Kilos> and do you have time
<Na3iL> Sure Kilos
<Kilos> ok ill do it in #ubuntu-community-team
<Na3iL> okay am already there
<Kilos> i go eat dinner
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> Na3iL there you go
<Kilos> check that channel
<Kilos> Na3iL ping
<Na3iL> Sorry Kilos I was eating too :D
<Kilos> lol
<Na3iL> hahaha :D
<Kilos> ok so you are in
<Kilos> im happy
#ubuntu-africa 2016-05-11
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> hi CraigZim
<CraigZim> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi sparda
<sparda> hi Kilos
<Kilos> first time here
<sparda> Long time :-)
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> oh my
<sparda> This is brainiarc7
<Kilos> welcome back then
<Kilos> aha
<sparda> Different handle
<Kilos> lol
<urbanslug> Kilos: Kenyans love to play with their nicks
<Kilos> lol
<Na3iL> o/
<Na3iL> Hello Africa
<Na3iL> wassup Kilos urbanslug
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Kilos> urbanslug mike is already in my channel
<Kilos> and Na3iL
<Kilos> Na3iL we are working at translating a game to swahili and afrikaans
<Na3iL> ah that's cool Kilos :D
<Kilos> you can get involved and do the same for your fav language
<Na3iL> Sure, any links!
<Kilos> its to teach kids to read and write
<Kilos> sec
<Na3iL> Aww, super cool!
<Kilos> http://raisingphoenicia.com/
<Kilos> http://raisingphoenicia.com/localization
<Kilos> mhall is involved too, he started us off
<Kilos> its his project i think
<Kilos> or him and others
<Na3iL> Ah! I see
#ubuntu-africa 2016-05-12
<theShirbiny> GOOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!!!
<pavlushka> Good Morning theShirbiny !
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> hi sparda , first time here?
<sparda> haha
<sparda> no
<Kilos> i forget nicks
<Kilos> oh my
<sparda> I was there yesterday
<sparda> We even spoke
<Kilos> did we chat
<sparda> LOL
<Kilos> oh my
<sparda> yeah
<Kilos> old age
<sparda> oh my
<Kilos> lol
<sparda> haha
<Kilos> you must get to know all the other guys
<Kilos> hi CraigZim i see they imported money
<sparda> sure
<Kilos> did you tell me where you are sparda ?
<Kilos> hi acetakwas
<CraigZim> tey did?
<CraigZim> they
<Kilos> on our news they said so
<Kilos> imported millions
<Kilos> all foreign money
<acetakwas> Kilos::  hI
<acetakwas> Very sorry for replying late
<Kilos> not a problem acetakwas
#ubuntu-africa 2016-05-13
<theShirbiny> GOOOOOOOD MORNING EVERYONE!
<Dro> hello ! :)
<Kilos> hi Dro
<Kilos> and hellooo africa
<Dro> hi Kilos how are you ? :)
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Dro> well, not bad...
<Dro> but I still have the same problem of recent files...
<Kilos> :D
<Dro> if you remember it :D
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> yes you think someone is getting into yor pc
<Dro> I think someone is having fun looking at my files :D
<Dro> lool
<Kilos> acetakwas CraigZ Cryterion feel free to advise Dro
<Kilos> i have no idea
<Cryterion> vnc, teamviewer or anything like that installed?
<Kilos> Dro read what Cryterion says
<Dro> Cryterion, no :(
<Cryterion> hmm, ssh?
<Dro> Cryterion, but I see my recent files always updated.. some files appear as accessed recently and I have not touched them since long time ..
<Cryterion> hmm, tried changing your password, (If anyone else knows it)
<Dro> Cryterion, no I set my firewall to deny incoming traffic
<Cryterion> check for any applications that don't look normal in your running processes
<Dro> Cryterion, the files are updated while i'm using my computer.. and no one else use it except me
<Cryterion> do they update if you're not connected to a network?
<Dro> Cryterion, i have not tested that since i'm always connected.. and they're not always updating while i'm connected
<theShirbiny> \o/
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny
<theShirbiny> hey Kilos
<Dro> hi Na3iL , how are you? :D
<Kilos> ohi Na3iL
<Na3iL> Hola :D :D
<Na3iL> I am fine guys what about u Dro and Kilos
<Kilos> i wondhow elacheche s wedding preparation is going
<Kilos> good ty Na3iL
<Dro> Na3iL, not really fine... :/ you see what i'm facing .. :/
<Kilos> s/wondhow/wonder how
<Dro> Na3iL, they are spying me bro !!! :D
<Kilos> lol
<Na3iL> I think it will be good wedding I can't attend it cause I work now :/
<Na3iL> Really Dro xD How!! :D
<Kilos> aw
<Dro> and Kilos is always laughing at me ! :(
<Kilos> hahaha
<Dro> should i suicide ? :/
<Kilos> skype
<Dro> :D
<Na3iL> ahahahaha
<Kilos> google
<Kilos> faebook
<Kilos> close all those things
<Na3iL> I have left skype for the long time, failbook also I don't use it anymore
<Na3iL> and google I will left it asap x)
<Na3iL> I am a FREE man :D
<Kilos> i use opera browser and duckduckgo search engine
<Dro> Kilos, should i close #ubuntu-africa too ? :D
<Kilos> nono Dro we arent spies
<Dro> lool
<Kilos> the whole google family is
<Na3iL> haha DDG is my 1st search engine, but I keep using gmail
<Dro> Kilos, to be honest i'm sure u're not spy.. well you just look like a FBI agent :D
<Kilos> hahaha
<Na3iL> I am an NSA agent Dro
<Na3iL> be aware :D
<Dro> Na3iL, i'm sure of that
<Kilos> nsa like to know what we are doing
<Na3iL> hahaha
<Dro> Na3iL, you are dangerous bro .. i knew that since a long time :D
<Kilos> yes he is very clever
<Dro> Kilos, i think i found how my PC was accessed..
<Dro> i forget about Na3iL ...
<Na3iL> hahahah
<Kilos> how?
<Dro> he sent me a strange file last time :D
 * Na3iL hides behid Kilos 
<Kilos> who?
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Dro> Na3iL
<Dro> catch him !
<Kilos> ill send the mafia afrter him
<Na3iL> hahaha
 * Na3iL runs away 
<Kilos> lol
<Dro> Kilos, hahaha he's too dangerous bro.. be aware.. mafia can do nothing with him  :)
<Dro> we need some special forces ! :)
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i have a hit squad on standby
<Cryterion> Dro, why don't try using something like iptraf, that'll show and log all ip connection and activities happening on your network port
<Kilos> well trined assasins
 * Na3iL calls his agent friends
<Kilos> good idea Na3iL
<Dro> Cryterion, i'll try it  :)
<Kilos> i mean cry
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Cryterion
<Cryterion> lol
<Dro> lol
<Dro> damn, where Na3iL is gone !!
<Kilos> haha
 * Na3iL calls his agent friend Cryterion 
<Dro> elacheche must be too dangerous too...
<Na3iL> hahah :D
<Kilos> i have some other contacts that like to use long range missiles
<Dro> be aware guys , i gave you all agents list in the channel :p
<Dro> so are you going to help me guys ? :(
<Kilos> try  iftraf
<Na3iL> Dro, did you tried the solution that gave it Cryterion
<Kilos> then see where its coming from
<Kilos> iptraf
 * Cryterion looks at the launch button
<Kilos> rofl
<Dro> Cryterion, Na3iL , i think iptraf will give all active IPs, including google, facebook, freenode.. etc IPs.. So i'm afraid i can't differance them ! :/
<Cryterion> yes will
<Kilos> change your password
<Kilos> sudo passwd
<Kilos> then reset you firewall
<Kilos> hi josuebrunel
<Dro> ok, i'll try
<Cryterion> Dro, unfortunately you'll have to isolate each one as you work them out, narrowing down to the suspicious ones
<Kilos> then without knowing your password on master hackers can get in
<Na3iL> Check this link Dro  http://askubuntu.com/questions/608273/need-to-check-if-my-ubuntu-14-10-has-been-hacked
<Kilos>  maybe its your dog or cat or pet snake after warmth
<Cryterion> grrr, internal compiler segmentation fault on minute 49 :(
<Dro> damn its not too easy.. 500 IPs in just one second lol :p
<Cryterion> lol
<Kilos> wow
<Dro> lol
<Dro> local networks IPs...
<Dro> most of them begin with 192.168.*
<Na3iL> Dro, you are hacked by 500 NSA agents :D
<Na3iL> They are all my friends hahaha
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Dro> hahahha
<Dro> shit
<Dro> Cryterion, any solution to kill Na3iL & friends ?
<Na3iL> Another 500 will come later x)
<Dro> damn... ! do you own a military Na3iL ?
<Kilos> only way to kill them is to remove the top  of africa
<Na3iL> Yep x) we are +oo agents :D
<Kilos> haha
<Na3iL> hahaha :D
<Dro> Kilos, no, i must save my ass first
<Dro> Kilos, i may think about removing south africa
<Kilos> look for a suspicious ip address
<Kilos> nono i like it here
<Na3iL> I GTG my coffee time
<Na3iL> see ya later guys
<Kilos> only too cold in winter
<Kilos> cheers Na3iL
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> oh yes Dro i remember
<Kilos> you were away from here for so long we had to check what you are doing
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> wb droben
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wb Dro
<Dro> thx Kilos
<Kilos> hi sparda
<Kilos> i remember now
<sparda> hi Kilos
<Kilos> you the bainiarc
<sparda> Yeah
<Kilos>  brainiarc
<sparda> Yor memories..
<sparda> Your*
<Kilos> sometimes i remember
<sparda> Ever had a traumatic head injury?
<Kilos> oh yes i split head from above left eye to back of skull to level with ear centre
<Kilos> and from above ear to right ear almost
<sparda> What happened? A motor accident?
<Kilos>  rotary windmill drive shaft uncoupled  about 2 feet above where the dieasel motors belts wer driving it
<Kilos> then it bent and whacked me three times on head
<Kilos>  bled to death on way to hospital and had to be rebooted in icu
<sparda> So it happened in a garage
<sparda> Mine was from my time in the army.
<sparda> The APC we were riding in ran over an IED
<sparda> Then we were ambushed by armed men
<sparda> I took 11 rounds
<sparda> Most in the chest
<sparda> And one from a high precision rifle.
<Kilos> no i was coupling the drive belt to windmilll with diesel motor running because i couldnt get it to start when coupled
<sparda> Cardiac tamponade
<sparda> Collapsed chest
<sparda> Fractured limbs
<sparda> and ribs
<Kilos> oh my
<sparda> so they told me
<sparda> I too, had to be rebooted
<sparda> severally
<sparda> I woke up from a 5 - month coma
<sparda> Had to learn to do basic things all over again
<sparda> Like walking
<sparda> Walking is hard stuff
<sparda> Imagine learning it all over again as an adult.
<sparda> Shit we take for granted..
<sparda> In all the times I died..I never saw what's on the other side..
<Kilos> no we get sent back too quick
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> for more punishment
<sparda> There is a small detail i recall..
<sparda> Failing senses
<sparda> In particular, the order in which they fail
<Kilos> wow
<sparda> Eyesight is the first to go..
<sparda> You become incoherent...Your thoughts just run infront of you..
<sparda> Then your vision fades...You lose the ability to focus..And then central vision goes dark.
<sparda> Faces, objects in close proximity become unrecognizable
<sparda> The peripheral vision lingers on for a while longer..
<sparda> Until all is left is your eyes wide open and in pitch darkness..
<sparda> Then taste follows..
<sparda> When blood fills up your mouth, it's a hot (yes, hot) and rusty, salty fluid that also makes it impossible to inhale anything
<Kilos> whew
<sparda> Finally, all's left of it is a bland, tasteless and numb mouth
<sparda> You can't even whisper..
<sparda> Blood's wet, but in that case, you get thirsty
<sparda> An almost unquenchable thirst..
<sparda> The throat feels dry and raspy..
<sparda> And the ability to control swallowing goes, so you gargle on your fluids..
<sparda> A strange feeling..
<sparda> Then touch goes next..
<sparda> Progressive numbness
<sparda> Beginning from your arms.
<Kilos> wow i remember nothing
<sparda> Your peripherals go numb...
<sparda> Like, really numb and cold..
<sparda> Can't move...
<sparda> What remains in that darkness and the sound of your fading heartbeat is your hearing..
<sparda> It remains intact to the very end..
<sparda> What I vividly remember is the fear..
<sparda> A grippling fear in that darkness
<Kilos> whew
<sparda> It felt..lonely...
<sparda> Then, a calm..
<sparda> By then, the pain subsides..
<sparda> From there, nothing else..
<sparda> What I remember next is waking up from the coma..
<Kilos> im glad i dont remember anything but the pain
<sparda> Long after my body had healed..
<Kilos> wow
<sparda> It's like waking up to a new body
<sparda> At first, the mind is foggy
<sparda> In the first few days, my memories were only temporary
<sparda> So people who visited me on one day I couldn't recall on the next
<Kilos> same
<sparda> Over time (say, a week), that effect fades off..
<sparda> Your memories get clearer.
<Kilos> ai! modem playing up
<Kilos> are you ok now though sparda
<sparda> Yeah
<sparda> That was years ago
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> what a story
<sparda> What I did lose were some memories
<Kilos> yes me too
<Kilos> and all short term memory
<sparda> Some are triggered by very specific things, such as smell.
<sparda> Some people and events I cannot recall
<sparda> No matter how hard I try
<Kilos> taken since 98 to recover enough to remember most things short term
<sparda> Some stories I have to rely on famil members and friends
<Kilos> same
<sparda> They feel like blanks.
<sparda> Chunks of time lost forever
<Kilos> yes you can feel there should be something there but there is nothing
<Kilos> like walking into an empty room but expexting it to be full
<sparda> Absolutely nothing
<sparda> Like a void...or something
<Kilos> yeah weird hey
<sparda> And then the nightmares
<sparda> There's one I remember vividly to this day..
<sparda> I remember one where as kids, dad would take me and bro to ride bikes outside our porch
<sparda> And mum would be sitting outside by the porch, often knitting and doing stuff
<sparda> Then, I'd see that as an adult watching back in time.
<Kilos> wow
<sparda> Like, this adult me looking at all that, but I cannot interact with anyone there..
<Kilos> weird
<sparda> And then, slowly, I'd see the place fade away
<sparda> Roll up like a sheet
<sparda> Black skies.
<sparda> And it always ended with a storm
<sparda> And me soaked wet
<Kilos> whew
<sparda> As I could not get into the house no matter what I try
<sparda> It made me feel..bad
<sparda> Dad had passed on a few years ago by then
<sparda> And I missed him terribly
<sparda> It made me cry every night..due to it's frequent recurrence
<sparda> Yet, it felt so real
<sparda> And it was always the same.
<sparda> Nothing changed
<Kilos> weird
<sparda> I don't know what it meant..
<Kilos> you in zim?
<sparda> I'm in Kenya, Kilos
<Kilos> oh yes sorry sparda
<superfly> Kilos: *prod*
<Kilos> yes superfly
<superfly> Just making sure you are behaving yourself
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> always
#ubuntu-africa 2016-05-15
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<sparda> hello hello
<Kilos> hmm... seems africa is asleep
#ubuntu-africa 2017-05-09
<elacheche> http://www.zdnet.com/article/canonical-starts-ipo-path/
#ubuntu-africa 2017-05-12
<Kilos> elacheche nzoueidi check this please https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards#preview
<Kilos> moved israel but not sure its right
#ubuntu-africa 2017-05-14
<elacheche> Morning Africa!
#ubuntu-africa 2020-05-06
<alphad_> hif
#ubuntu-africa 2020-05-08
<alphad> hi folk
